# weglassen



## perpend

Satz stammt von mir: Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen.

I'm trying to describe a principle that I want to be disregarded.

Geht das im Deutschen? Wenn ja, was bedeutet das auf Englisch?
A) I want to leave out this principle.
B) I want this principle left out.

Vielleicht ganz anders?


----------



## manfy

Oh yes, that's normal, modal verb + infinitive. It's the same as your English version A.

Obviously this is a variation on the previous "preisgegeben" thread.
I do admit that some verbs lend themselves better for this modal verb + past participle structure than others, but I still think it's grammatical in general.

E.g. "Ich will meine Absichten richtig verstanden." with meaning "Ich will, dass ihr meine Absichten richtig versteht." or "...,dass alle meine Absichten richtig verstehen." has just a very different rhetoric ring to it than the latter versions (and also different to the grammatically more pleasing "Ich will meine Absichten richtig verstanden wissen.")

So, in all those fields where rhetoric and word twisting play important roles, it can be found, e.g. philosophy, politics, marriage, etc.


----------



## perpend

*Thanks*, manfy. That helps.

So, a related example (I made up this sentence): Ich will das Thema streichen.

1) I want to strike* this topic.
2) I want this topic stricken.

1) then, right?

*"lose" "get rid of"


----------



## manfy

Very good example!

In the course of a heated discussion, "Ich möchte dies gestrichen!" comes across much more powerful and more threatening than a lengthy "Ich will, dass dies aus dem Protokoll gestrichen wird." The idea is the very same, the former just creates a different impact.

A word of caution. Such forms should not be overused, because they quickly can have the opposite effect. You should not see it as an analogue to the English "I want this stricken!" - semantically yes, but usage-wise no!


----------



## bearded

Hi perpend
I find that you could as well have added your question to the 'preisgegeben' thread.  Anyhow, I admire your resistance, force and nerve in dealing once again with this topic - after more than 70 posts concerning 'freigegeben'.
On my side:  ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass dieses Thema endlich mal aufgegeben/preisgegeben.../verlassen wird (how do they say in ungebildetem Deutsch? Ich habe es satt).
Sorry if this post of mine does not contribute to answering your question (it will be probably deleted by mods).


----------



## perpend

Nee, nee. Neues Jahr, neue Vorsätze. Einen neuen Faden, für ein neues Thema aufmachen.

Abgesehen vom anderen Faden interessiert mich mein neues Thema, in diesem Faden. 

Was denkst du, was das Thema in diesem Faden betrifft, bearded?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Was denkst du, was das Thema in diesem Faden betrifft, bearded?


Ich denke, es betrifft noch immer die Richtigkeit/Nicht-Richtigkeit und den Sinn der Ausdrücke
_Ich will etwas getan / I want something done (_with or without the addition of _haben/have), _
or _I want this stricken / ich will dies preisgegeben (sehen?)._
As manfy wrote, yours is but a variation - on the theme.
Na, ich bin enttäuscht: im Neuen Jahr erwartete ich von Dir etwas *wirklich *Neues - laut Deinen guten Vorsätzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi perpend, do you have more context?

If you only consider syntax, it is indeed just a variation. But considering semantics, it is new.

The problem is that there are many principle you cannot "weglassen" but "vernachlässigen", "außer Betracht lassen", "außen vor lassen",  "nicht beachten" or "nicht verwenden".


"To leave out" seams to be more generic than "weglassen".
What kind of principles do you mean?
Also "principle" is much more generic than "Prinzip". It may be "Grundsatz", here "weglassen" works.

Ich will diesen Grundsatz weglassen. (Zum Beispiel: Ich will ihn nicht mit in meine Betrachtungen/Aufzeichnungen aufnehmen.)

It also may be Regel, Ursache, Leitsatz, Richtlinie and much more.

"Ich will diese Richtlinie weglassen" is possible. But you should consider semantics here, too.
"Ich habe die Richtlinien gelesen, die Du verfasst hast. Die Richtlinie 11 scheint überflüssig zu sein. Ich will diese Richtlinie weglassen." (You cannot replace "Richtlinie" with "Prinzip".)


---


> I'm trying to describe a principle that I want to be disregarded.



If principle=Prinzip:

Ich will dieses Prinzip außer acht lassen.
Ich will dieses Prinzip außen vor lassen. (coll.)
Ich will dieses Prinzip außer Betracht lassen.
Ich will dieses Prinzip übergehen.

"Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen" funktioniert hier nicht gut. Vielleicht kann man es umgangssprachlich oder in begrenztem Zusammenhang verwenden, aber es unterscheidet sich stilistisch und inhaltlich.


----------



## perpend

Mei, es war wirklich nicht meine Absicht dich zu enttäuschen. 

It seems like people keep writing around the issue.

My theory in the meantime is that you can't just use "etwas/dies" as the object, because it's not specific enough.

You have to use a noun in the construction, instead of "etwas/dies", und dann geht die Sache richtig los.

EDIT: Cross-posted with Hutschi.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Perpend,
ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du sagen möchtest.

"Ich kann etwas weglassen." ist syntaktisch korrekt und idiomatisch.
Es ist eine Frage des Kontextes.

Beispiel:
A: Dein Text ist zu lang.
B: Ich kann etwas weglassen.

"Etwas" bedeutet hier "einen Teil vom Text".


----------



## perpend

I wrote in the OP: Ich will das Prinzip weglassen.

That's the beginning. Thanks, Hutschi. See #1. Thanks.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> My theory in the meantime is that you can't just use "etwas/dies" as the object, because it's not specific enough


I am not so sure.  Even manfy wrote  ''ich möchte dies gestrichen!'' as an example.  Etwas/dies is a general object that can be replaced by any specific object, and I cannot see how this could ever influence or change the syntax.
Anyhow, since with a ''specific object'' you are introducing semantics, Hutschi's remarks on Prinzip/principle etc. are very interesting indeed (but I think that your main interest while starting the thread was actually in grammar/syntax...).


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, es betrifft noch immer die Richtigkeit/Nicht-Richtigkeit und den Sinn der Ausdrücke
> _Ich will etwas getan / I want something done (_with or without the addition of _haben/have), _
> or _I want this stricken / ich will dies preisgegeben (sehen?)._


 
Naja, im anderen thread ging es gleichzeitig in eine Richtung, die für jenen thread wichtig war, aber nicht für die prinzipielle Anwendung. Ergo, ich finde die Auskopplung gerechtfertigt.

Hmm, gutes Beispiel, eigentlich!
"Ich finde es gerechtfertigt."
Ganz normaler Satz und grammatikalisch korrekt, obwohl wir es mit einem finiten Verb + Partizip 2 zu tun haben. Warum? Ich glaube, weil sich "gerechtfertigt" so oft auch als Adjektiv findet, dass hier niemand mehr die Verbfunktion "fühlt".

Somit kann man sagen: "Ich will das gerechtfertigt." klingt genauso gut und korrekt, auch wenn hier die Verbfunktion stärker mitschwingt.
Ich denke es liegt daran, dass das Modalverb 'wollen' eine starke Konnotation von 'wünschen' hat, und damit sind wir im dekadenten adeligen Sprachgebrauch der K&K Monarchie mit Aussagen wie "Ich wünsche mein Essen gebraten, nicht gedünstet"; Ich wünsche mein Bier gekühlt; Ich wünsche diese Angelegenheit abgeschlossen; etc.     

Sort of plausible, don't you think? Irgendwoher muss es ja kommen!?


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen.


_ Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen._

Dieser Satz ist grammatisch korrekt und auch verständlich. Beachte, dass es keine Variation des anderen Threads ist ("_Ich will dieses Prinzip weggelassen._"). 

Ich empfinde aber das "Weglassen von Prinzipien" nicht gerade als besonders idiomatisch, aber durchaus als denkbar. Ich würde eher sagen:

_Ich möchte dieses Prinzip in Zukunft nicht mehr beachten / befolgen.
Ich möchte dieses Prinzip ab jetzt gestrichen wissen._

Oder eher in der Vergangenheit:

_Ich habe dieses Prinzip gestrichen.
Ich habe mich entschieden, dieses Prinzip nicht mehr zu befolgen._


----------



## perpend

What does "Ich will das Prinzip rechtfertigen" mean, in English?


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> What does "Ich will das Prinzip rechtfertigen" mean, in English?


_I want to justify the principle._


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> I wrote in the OP: Ich will das Prinzip weglassen.
> 
> That's the beginning. Thanks, Hutschi. See #1. Thanks.


Wie gesagt: Syntaktisch korrekt, semantisch zumindest fragwürdig.

Note also:
B) I want this principle left out.
Ich will, dass dieses Prinzip unberücksichtigt bleibt. (If "Prinzip" fits here to "principle.)
----------------

Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen. (Ich bin derjenige, der es weglässt.)
Ich will, dass dieses Prinzip weggelassen wird. (Derjenige ist nicht explizit genannt, es soll also in jedem Fall weggelassen werden, auch von anderen. (Ich will dieses Prinzip weggelassen.)


----------



## perpend

Okay, thanks all. I think I see where the German introduces the infinitive (present tense) whereas the English tense is different and uses the past participle like an adjective.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Sort of plausible, don't you think? Irgendwoher muss es ja kommen!?


Die Original-Anfrage war in gemischter Sprache, also wähle ich vorerst Deutsch (etwas leichter für mich).
Ob der Gebrauch aus der K+K-Monarchie stammt, weiß ich wirklich nicht. Interessant find ich jedenfalls, dass Dir so etwas einfällt, denn es zeigt, wie ungewöhnlich/veraltet der Ausdruck in modernen Ohren klingt.
Bei welcher Gelegenheit würde man den Satz ''ich will das gerechtfertigt'' denn gebrauchen? Mögliches Szenario: ein Polizeibeamter dringt in meine Wohnung ein und behauptet, er habe den Befehl bekommen, diese durchzusuchen.  Aber er zeigt mir nichts Schriftliches.  Darauf sage ich zu ihm:  ''Ich will das gerechtfertigt'' (bekommen? sehen? haben?).  Klingt noch immer unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne einen Satz, der das Gettier-Problem beschreibt.
Gettier-Problem – Wikipedia

Die Behauptung war: Wissen sei Meinung (Überzeugung), die gerechtfertigt und wahr ist.

Hier könnte ich sagen: "Ich will das gerechtfertigt (haben)."

Und Gettier gelang es, das mit einigen Gegenbeispielen zu widerlegen.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Hier könnte ich sagen: "Ich will das gerechtfertigt (haben)."


 

Eine weitere Form, wo 'haben' nicht mal optional gut passt (meinem Diskussionsstil nach):
"Ich will diese Annahme bewiesen, bevor ich mich zu einer Stellungnahme hinreißen lasse."

In allen Debatten und Diskussionen sind solche adjektivische Formen möglich. Wenn man weiß, dass der Diskussionspartner von der Sache keine Ahnung hat, vermeidet man mit dieser Form, dass sich dieser aufgefordert fühlt, eine direkte Wischi-Waschi-Rechtfertigung abzugeben.
Es ist keine Standardform, die man sich von einem Nachrichtensprecher erwarten würde, sondern heute ist es eher ein rhetorisches Mittel, mit welchem man sich - unter anderem - von 'normalen' Standardsprechern abheben kann.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> "Ich finde es gerechtfertigt." Ganz normaler Satz und grammatikalisch korrekt, [...] Warum? Ich glaube, weil sich "gerechtfertigt" so oft auch als Adjektiv findet, dass hier niemand mehr die Verbfunktion "fühlt".


Richtig, es geht primär darum, ob man ein Partizip als Verbfunktion fühlt oder als Adjektiv wahrnimmt. Darauf hatte ich ja auch schon im anderen Thread hingewiesen. 

_ Etwas ist gerechtfertigt. Ich finde es gerechtfertigt._

_ Ich will / möchte es gerechtfertigt._

Beim letzten Satz habe ich aber durchaus ähnliche Probleme. Nach _wollen _passt einfach ein Partizip nicht wirklich gut oder nur in ganz speziellen Ausnahmefällen, wenn eine starke adjektivische Bedeutung eintritt.


----------



## perpend

Nee, nee, nee, liebe Leute. Zurück zum OP.

Jetzt mit "rechtfertigen".

Ist es klar, wenn man schreibt "Ich will das Prinzip rechtfertigen", dass es "I want to justify this principle" (siehe #16) heisst?

So lautet meine Anfrage.


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> Nee, nee, nee, liebe Leute. Zurück zum OP.
> 
> Jetzt mit "rechtfertigen".
> 
> Ist es klar, wenn man schreibt "Ich will das Prinzip rechtfertigen", dass es "I want to justify this principle" (siehe #16) heisst?
> 
> So lautet meine Anfrage.


----------



## Kajjo

_Ja_, perpend, darauf habe ich doch klar geantwortet.


----------



## perpend

Okay. *Case closed*. Thanks, Kajjo (sorry for asking twice).

I would use the padlock emoticon/emogee, to shut this puppy down, but I don't have access.

Thanks all!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

I'm not sure I understand the hang-up here.
*
Ich will das Prinzip weglassen/rechtfertigen. →  I want to omit/justify the principle. * (= I'm responsible for the omission/justification.)
*Ich will das Prinzip weggelassen/gerechtfertigt. → I want the principle omitted/justified.*  (= It is neither clear who the agent of the omission/justification is, nor is s/he really important so long as the action is carried out.  It also comes across as an order.)

The English construction mirrors the German.  It's just as @Hutschi's explained in post #17.


----------



## manfy

djweaverbeaver said:


> The English construction mirrors the German.  It's just as @Hutschi's explained in post #17.


 
Careful! It might sound correct and logical to you as a native English speaker, but in modern German you better treat this construct as a false friend.

I'm one of the few supporters of this construct in German, but even I would only use it with "wollen, möchten, wünschen" and maybe a select few other verbs in a select few cases.
For instance "I want this done" -> "Ich will das erledigt" sounds ok for me,
BUT "I need this done" -> "Ich brauche das erledigt"   sounds quite off. (actually strange because it's the same structure, but I guess it's just so rare that it doesn't feel right)


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich brauche das erledigt" habe ich schon mal gehört, denke ich, aber nur in umgangssprachlichem Zusammenhang.
"Ich brauche das" enthält ja bereits "erledigt" und "erledigen" enthält bereits eine Aufgabe, also "brauchen".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@manfy,  I don't see this as a false friend.  The structures simply aren't the same in the examples you cited.  The OP was about *wollen*, not brauchen.  Furthermore, brauchen is neither a modal verb, nor does is a subsequent bare infinitive permitted in standard German.  My point was that the examples in the OP should be transparent to an English speaker, not to generalize it to other structures.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it really depends on the special case.
A short summary as I understand our discussion so far.


The structure
_Ich will dieses Prinzip weglassen.  _
is like the English phrase "I want to leave out this principle, considering the different word order, and only in some cases it cannot be used. In the special case it depends on semantics - special meaning of Prinzip and weglassen vs. principle and to leave out.

The structure
_Ich will dieses Prinzip weggelassen. _
usually works in a lot of special cases, in some it does not sound idiomatic.

But the English phrase
_I want this principle left out._
cannot be translated word by word without considering semantics. It could be misleading because the meaning of as well principle and to leave ot depends much more on context.
So only in special cases it can be transfered to the same structure.


----------

